# Bercomac Snowcab and Screencab



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

For those who are not aware, in Canada when you buy a Sears snowblower attachment for your tractor, you are getting a product made in Canada from a company named Bercomac.
Bercomac 

They have snowcabs and screencab apparently. But they sure are ugly. 

<img src="http://www.abcgroff.com/lg/pics/berc4.jpg">
<img src="http://bercomac.com/photo-w/img-05b.jpg">

I see pricing for the screen cab is $400 Can. Yikes!!!

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Bercomac also makes some of the snow removal attachments for the Deere "L" series, I believe.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

keeps the bugs off at least... 
but for 400 bucks.. id buy some Deet...


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Here is a pic of the new cab that they offer through Sears (Canada). Not actually that ugly. $379Can.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/SnowCab.jpg">

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *Here is a pic of the new cab that they offer through Sears (Canada). Not actually that ugly. $379Can.
> SnowMower *


$379 Canadian is like $15 US?  Sorry, but I couldn't resist. With the dollar falling like it has lately, it might take $379 US to buy a 12 pack of Canadian beer in a year or so.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *Here is a pic of the new cab that they offer through Sears (Canada). Not actually that ugly. $379Can.
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/SnowCab.jpg">
> 
> SnowMower *


The cab isn't to bad.....but that portable screen room leaves a little to be desired:lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh I dont think you would be saying that when its 80 out and in the middle of deer fly season..........no I think not.......:furious: gives me creeps just to think about it.....:hide:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Oh I dont think you would be saying that when its 80 out and in the middle of deer fly season..........no I think not.......:furious: gives me creeps just to think about it.....:hide: *


Deer flies aren't that bad...it's those carniverous little go!!am black flies that will drive one delerious. I don't think that tractor screen room would work for black flies.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Maybe not but my 12x12 screen room may:furious:


----------

